# [SOLVED] I lost my product key number for Windows 8 pro



## Designing5 (Jan 31, 2013)

I had to reformat my computer with pre-installed Windows 8 but lost the file that had the product key # in it :banghead:. Since then, I installed Win 8 again with a friend's installation CD. Do you suppose that maybe that number it's still somewhere in my HD for me to retrieve? Thanks for your reply and advice!

Ellie...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: I lost my product key number for Windows 8 pro*

the key should be on the coa tag on your computer. it may or may not work with your friends win8 install disk 

You can contact the computers manufacturer and get restore disks. Also if the recovery partition is still intact on your computer, you may be able to restore win8 using it.


----------



## Designing5 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: I lost my product key number for Windows 8 pro*

I contacted TOSHIBA and they sent me some recovery disks for free because it was still under warranty. Thanks a lot for the advice!:thumb:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: I lost my product key number for Windows 8 pro*



Designing5 said:


> I contacted TOSHIBA and they sent me some recovery disks for free because it was still under warranty. Thanks a lot for the advice!:thumb:



you are lucky, last year I had two computers that were still under warranty that needed recovery disks and I had to pay 20 bucks apiece.

Anyway glad things are working out and thanks for letting us know. :thumb:


----------

